# amazing old growth white oak



## phinds (Apr 21, 2014)

A friend of mine was kind enough to loan me about 50 of his formal wood samples to photograph for my site and he tossed in some old growth Douglas fir and a piece of old growth white oak. I've seen very high ring count old growth Douglas fir before but the white oak was a real surprise to me. Some of you sawyers have probably run into this before but I had never seen anything like it. It consists pretty much entirely of the rays and then one row of large early wood pores per year, followed by the next row and so forth. It has a ring count of over 40 rings/inch and because of this somewhat hollow structure, it's one of the lightest piece of oak I've ever handled.

Here's a piece of the doug fir and the one piece of white oak. The fir is also 40+ rings/inch:



 


end grains of both pieces




white oak end grain closeup




doug fir old end grain closeup

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Kevin (Apr 21, 2014)

That closeup of the WO doesn't even look real. Awesome photo.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## phinds (Apr 21, 2014)

Kevin said:


> That closeup of the WO doesn't even look real. Awesome photo.


 
Yeah, my first thought was that it looks like a long-distance pic of a gigantic sawmill log pile seen end-on


----------

